# bobinas con nucleo de ferrita y de aire



## yorjan (Abr 23, 2010)

que diferencias hay entre una bobina con nucleo de ferrita, hierro y aire, si los tres son del mismo valor inductivo? , al igual  de la diferencia  entre una bobina enrrollada linealmente con uno toroidal si los dos son del mismo valor inductivo?


----------



## crimson (Abr 23, 2010)

Depende para qué la uses, yorjan. Por ejemplo, una bobina con núcleo de ferrita es más pequeña que una de núcleo de aire, en el caso de un receptor pequeño, por ejemplo, las bobinas de ferrita ahorran mucho espacio. Distinto es el caso de una inductancia de filtro para un crossover o divisor de frecuencia de un baffle, en los caros, éstas son de núcleo de aire, porque si bien son más voluminosas y caras (llevan más alambre que una con núcleo de hierro) no se saturan, como puede pasar con un filtro con núcleo metálico. Saludos C


----------

